# Fuel tank sight glass



## Gramps50 (Mar 1, 2012)

I bought a real nice old Mercury outboard gas tank off Craigslist. The inside of the tank looks new with no rust or junk in it. The outside looks good also. The only problem with it is the sight glass for the fuel gauge is a brownish color instead of clear. Basicly you can not see through it. I took it out and washed it with dish washing shop, it helped a little but stii not usable.

I check at the local Mercury store and they told me that all the parts for the fuel gauge on those old tank have been discontinued.  I think the cork is okay but I was going to replace it just in case, not available.

Is there some way to make the sight glass clear again or do you know where I can get a new one? I say glass but the the sight glass is really plastic.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 2, 2012)

My dad had 2 or 3 of those tanks in his shed which I know have been there since 71. Next time I'm go by there I'll see if any look usable. If they are, you can have it for the cost of shipping. I wouldn't hold out much hope of finding one of those lenses in decent shape though. :lol: I'm not sure how accessible the lenses are once removed but maybe you can do like the body shop does with headlight lenses, and sand them with 2000 grit then polish them.


----------



## Mike Redmond (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi, I came across the exact same thing a few years back,had sanded the gas tank anr repainted it ,repainted the handle black ect brought it right back to original.but that little sight glass was dull just like yours,I patiently polished it with a product made by Novus it was No 2 fine scratch remover,,was made for plastic products,,but in my opinion an automotive polish of the finer grit should do the same trick,good luck with your shining it all up,I like a clean engine too.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> I bought a real nice old Mercury outboard gas tank off Craigslist. The inside of the tank looks new with no rust or junk in it. The outside looks good also. The only problem with it is the sight glass for the fuel gauge is a brownish color instead of clear. Basicly you can not see through it. I took it out and washed it with dish washing shop, it helped a little but stii not usable.
> 
> I check at the local Mercury store and they told me that all the parts for the fuel gauge on those old tank have been discontinued.  I think the cork is okay but I was going to replace it just in case, not available.
> 
> Is there some way to make the sight glass clear again or do you know where I can get a new one? I say glass but the the sight glass is really plastic.




Trying posting your question at the AOMCI (Anitque Outboard Motor Club, Inc) website. Someone there should be able to answer your question or point you in the right direction. You will have log in as you would on this forum to post your question.

Here is the link.

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=askamember


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks cajuncook1 I'll post the question overthere, I just registered a few minutes ago.

Had a couple of thoughts like making a mold of it and using that decapouge stuff to make a new one, didn't think about polishing it like the new headlights. A buddy of mine has a buffer I may take it over there and put it on the buffer and see what happens too.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Buddy, I believe you have a bite  Some posted an entry this morning at 0750!!

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1330744928


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 3, 2012)

cajuncook1 said:


> Buddy, I believe you have a bite  Some posted an entry this morning at 0750!!
> 
> https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1330744928



Your right, Joe at Ferguson-Poole marine has some in stock. I went and looked at the picture and it looked to be the same color as mine which I guess you could describe as amber. I would think they should be clear. Maybe it was the lighting, I PMed him for a clairification on the actual color. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 17, 2012)

I tried polishing the one I had with the stuff used to polish headlights, well I ended up with a shinny sight glass that I still couldn't see through but it was shinny. :lol: 

I took before and after pictures and after looking at mine and the ones at Ferguson-Poole Marine I could see where the ones there were much clearier.

I contacted Joe Poole @ Ferguson-Poole Marine and ordered the site glass on Thursday, today the mailman dropped it off at my house. Ferguson-Poole Marine has all sorts of new, used, & NOS parts for the older engines. If you are looking for some hard to find parts I would suggest looking around at https://www.fergusonpoolemarine.com and see if they have it. 

Thanks to cajuncook1 for hooking me up with aomci


----------



## cajuncook1 (Mar 18, 2012)

No problem, glad things worked out for ya!!


----------

